# Massey ferguson 1120 tractor



## Diy mechanic mike (May 2, 2019)

Hello, im in the market for a smaller 4x4 tractor for mowing steep hillsides and other minor dirt work projects. I have a larger mf 3165 with front loader that i would use for heavier duty dirt work. But i came across a massey ferguson 1120 4x4 16hp tractor in my area for sale and wondering if its a good tractor? Cant find to much on the web about them which could be a good thing or a bad thing haha. But mostly wondering if i could use a 6' pull behind bushhog on this lower horsepower tractor? Ive seen tractors this size with 4' 3pt bushhogs behind them but wondering if it could handle a 6' pull behind? I understand that if i had a 6' 3pt hog it might be heavy enough to lift front end up but since mine is a pull behind i figured it would only need the power to spin gear box threw grass. If anyone has any experience with this model tractor please do tell about it.....

Thanks mike


----------



## alleyyooper (May 2, 2019)

I would worry that a 6 foot brush hog would be a strain on a 1350 pound tractor going down a hill and possiabley even up hill.

 Al


----------



## Sleepy (May 2, 2019)

Check on the availability of parts before you buy one.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2019)

That tractor was made by Iseki company for Massey Ferguson. 
Today 2019 the company is still in bussiness making compact tractors from 22 to 60 Horse power. 

It is a Japanese company that has been in bussness for over 50 years. Many of their engines are in other brands of compact tractor.
So I don't think there would be a parts problem.

But I think it would be to light to handle a pice of equipment that weights nearly as much or more than the tractor.

 Al


----------



## Sleepy (May 3, 2019)

The reason I mentioned parts availability is because of an IH 284 I owned for a brief period.
There was nothing that could be had for the Nissan diesel in it.
Also, I was told by a guy who keeps up with tractors a lot me than me that parts were getting scarce for the 1010/1020 series of MF tractors too so it can happen.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2019)

Depends on where you look.

 Al


----------



## Sleepy (May 3, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> Depends on where you look.
> 
> Al


OK, see if you can find a gasket set for the Nissan then get back with me.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2019)

Which Nissan , need a model number if nothing else.

May have been the problem
I need a gasket kit for a Nissan.

NEIG

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2019)

https://en-us.technetix.com/nissan_diesel_engine_parts_engine_gasket_sets_bearing.pdf

 Al


----------



## Ryan'smilling (May 3, 2019)

A 6' bush hog is WAY too much for that tractor. 4' would be right. It's got less than 15 PTO hp.


----------



## Sleepy (May 3, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> https://en-us.technetix.com/nissan_diesel_engine_parts_engine_gasket_sets_bearing.pdf
> 
> Al


I haven't seen this tractor in six years and don't remember the engine model number but did do all my searching using it.
At the time, I believe I was on the very website you linked and found the engine even found part numbers but there was nothing available for it. Not from the IH dealer, through Nissan or the aftermarket. I exhausted all resources and google could find nothing. This evidently was such a low production engine that the aftermarket never picked it up. I don't know if this is still the case with that engine but at the time, what I said is correct.
I posted in this thread with the intention of possibly saving this guy some trouble down the road and NEVER said couldn't find parts for the 1120 Massey. All I said was check the availability of parts, but you seem to think that's not a good idea. I'm done here.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (May 7, 2019)

No need for the rubish tit for tat stuff... i didnt get it. the ppl selling it werent very helpful. They had to call someone twice while we were negociating prices so they werent able to make a decision on their own about the sale and it was a tractor dealer. And they were asking 3650 for it and had posted, runs great everything works as should.... we get there and it won't even start and the mechanic said he just put a new battery in 2 days ago so obviously something drawing from it and the rear pto shaft was leaking as well. Anyway i offered 3400 as it was and they would only come off 50 bucks as they said it only needs a alternator fixed and that only cost 50 bucks and im like well your ad claimed perfect condition and it wasnt so your not getting your perfect condition price as you claimed and walked. Left empty trailer and all.... so they lost a sale over 200 bucks, which im glad cuz after driving it i realized we need something with more like 25-30 hp w/4x4. Anyone know good older models in this hp range???


----------



## blades (May 7, 2019)

Going back that far parts get a little dicey- or become abhorrently expensive- regardless of make. I have MF 1230 25 hp diesel Iseki eng. rest of unit not sure. fuel shut off relay $129.00 Fuel shut off solenoid $418 + , gasket $15 , all available but my goodness sure are proud of them . Contrast that to some others where that solenoid on the after market is under $60. and I could see apx $50 for the relay ( supposedly has a time delay in it which is nothing more than a small capacitor) . Now I know darn well that Iseki didn't make the sol. or the relay Maybe AGCO is just marking stuff up that much. ( and I though older JD parts were bad price wise). Reason I looked up parts is a couple weeks back would not shut off - and I have not spent any more time on it yet-


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2019)

TO 35 with the 2 stage clutch is nice for mowing, not 4wd. The newer versions with the 3 cylinder Perkins have very good parts support.


----------



## Sleepy (May 10, 2019)

Marco said:


> TO 35 with the 2 stage clutch is nice for mowing, not 4wd. The newer versions with the 3 cylinder Perkins have very good parts support.


True, not so with some imported tractors.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2019)

The basic TO 35 design has been made all over the world, a TAFE may be a decent unit from India based on it.


----------

